# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Jun 2010 às 00:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2010 às 00:54)

Nuvens altas e 20,6ºC.


Extremos de ontem:

14,0ºC / 29,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2010 às 08:47)

Nuvens altas ainda que o sol brilhe e aquece já uma manhã que por si já ia só por ela abafada.

Mínima de 15.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2010 às 10:58)

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas e* 25ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

Boas tardes .

Nuvens altas com vento fraco,actual 31.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2010 às 14:12)

Nuvens altas com vento fraco,lá fora o caldeirão já aquece ,actual 32.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2010 às 14:16)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2010 às 17:23)

boas 

por aqui o dia veio com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, dissipando-se logo assim que o sol lhe bateu... 
o ceu esteve limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas... 
o vento esteve a soprar fraco da parte da tarde... 

a minima foi de 17.2ºC e a maxima de hoge foi de 31.4ºC...
actualmente estao 30.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2010 às 17:26)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui muitas nuvens (altas) a esconder o sol.

Temperatura:*30.0ºC* e Humidade: *48%*.

Mínima de *18.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2010 às 19:21)

Boas tardes .

Mais um tarde abrasadora aqui pelo interior ,apesar de hoje haver muitas nuvens o sufoco ainda foi pior .

Algumas nuvens altas com mais vento agora para o final da tarde,ainda 31.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.5ºC / 34.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2010 às 19:49)

Tarde demasiado quente para o meu standart, com muitas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2010 às 20:33)

Brisa de W com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2010 às 22:23)

*21,5ºC*


Extremos do dia: *13,8ºC  30,6ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2010 às 23:10)

Ainda 25.1ºC e já com AC ligado em casa  .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2010 às 23:45)

Mais uma noite de Verão ainda com 22.0ºC.

Humidade:62% e Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jun 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia!

A temperatura pouco desceu durante a madrugada, tendo a mínima sido de 20.7 C.

O céu está muito nublado/encoberto e estão 21.5 C.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2010 às 11:14)

*24ºC*


Hoje tivemos uma mínima fantástica de *15,6ºC*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2010 às 12:27)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu vai estando muito nublado por nuvens altas e sem sol com vento fraco,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2010 às 14:18)

Por aqui continua tudo igual com o ambiente mais abafado ,com 30.7ºC.

Para acabar a semana vou até há Sertã em serviço .


----------



## lismen (2 Jun 2010 às 18:03)

Boas tardes sigo por Góis neste momento com céu muito nublado e calor de salientar as cbs a este que se dissipam logo a seguir depois da sua formação enfim

Dados actuais:
Temperatura 29ºC
Winds NW 28 Km/h
Humidade 50%
Pressão 1011MB

Abraço a todos deste forum


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2010 às 18:05)

Apesar da baixa humidade do ar, as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical desenvolvem-se em especial Norte e Este.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2010 às 19:06)

Nuvens altas, alguns cumulus e 28,3ºC

Extremos de hoje:

16,7ºC / 30,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2010 às 19:57)

Boas tardes.

Por cá continua o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas ...

Quanto ao ambiente hoje foi melhor de suportar ,apesar de o ar estar abafado,o sol hoje não se fez sentir na pele a queimar.

Vento fraco e 27.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.6ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2010 às 20:25)

Céu com menos nuvens e vento fraco.

Actuais 28.5ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2010 às 21:35)

Boas,o céu vai ficando mais limpo com a temperatura a descer mais rápido ,agradeço ,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2010 às 22:10)

boas

porestes lados esteve um dia bastante abafado, mesmo muito abafado... 

o ceu esteve temporariamente encoberto por altoestratus e cirrus durante as primeiras horas da manha e tambem ao meio da tarde, onde se começaram a desenvolver-se para nuvens convectivas mas sem dar em nada... 
o vento esteve ausente durante todo o dia, o que tornou o dia mesmo muito abafado... 

a minima foi de 21.2ºC e uma maxima de 33.6ºC 

actualmente ainda esta tudo na mesma ceu limpo sem vento e humidade bastante alta com 64% e com uma actual de 24.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2010 às 22:18)

*21,9ºC*


Extremos do dia: *15,6ºC  30,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2010 às 23:08)

Vento fraco com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jun 2010 às 23:26)

Hoje a noite vai um pouco mais fresca com *20.5ºC* que é a mínima até agora.

A máxima foi de *29.3ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2010 às 00:22)

esta tudo calmo por aqui... 
esta agora mais agradavel, estou com 21.3ºC...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jun 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia começa bem mais fresco com uma mínima de 14.6 C e bastante nevoeiro que ainda vai persistindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 10:49)

Bons dias .

A noite por aqui já foi com ambiente mais fresco.

Céu limpo com vento fraco e paira alguma neblina no ar,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 26,0ºC.

Mínima de 16,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 11:53)

Céu limpo com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 14:27)

Boas,vão crescendo algumas nuvens e com ambiente mais quente,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2010 às 15:31)

Por Maçores muitos cúmulos pra este.

Estou com 30,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jun 2010 às 17:44)

tarde quente mas menos abafada que ontem, o vento fraco a moderado, na casa dos 18/20km/h,vai ajudando a atenuar o calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 18:03)

Boas,céu limpo com o vento moderado a forte por aqui,com 29.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.0ºC / 32.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jun 2010 às 18:56)

Agora estão 28 graus, depois de uma máxima de 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jun 2010 às 19:03)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 27.1ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 20:28)

Vento moderado de W,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2010 às 21:52)

Céu limpo e 22,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,9ºC / 29,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2010 às 22:28)

boas

por estes lado o dia esteve mais fresco de que ontem... 
o dia chegou com e nevoeiro que se dissipou por colta das 9h
deixando o ceu limpo e o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde

atualmente esta tudo calmo, o vento fraco continua, mas ja se nota um arzito mais fresco... 

a minima foi de 17.6ºC e a maxima foi de 28.5ºC, 
actualmente estao 22.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

Vento já passou a mais fraco com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2010 às 00:17)

Aqui por Maçores, dia de céu limpo, havendo alguns cúmulos de tarde, que depressa desapareceram.

Máxima de 31,6ºC.

Actual, 19,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 10:40)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 11:39)

O ambiente por aqui já vai aquecendo ,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 12:35)

Algumas nuvens altas muito finas e já com algum vento,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

30 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 14:07)

Nuvens altas,com 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 17:06)

Tudo calmo como no fórum ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2010 às 18:14)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e uma ou outra cumulus mediocris.

Mínima de 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 18:39)

Muito sol e 30.2ºC.


Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2010 às 22:04)

Boas,ligeira brisa com 21.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2010 às 23:35)

boas

por aqui o dia foi calmo e bem mais fresco... o ceu esteve em geral limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas... 
o vento esteve ausente durante a manha, mas de tarde esteve fraco cam algumas rajadas... 
nao tenho o valor da minima, mas deve ter rondado os 16 - 17 graus, a 
maxima foi de 27.0ºC certinhos 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, apenas o vento fraco se faz sentir, com uma temperatura de 18.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2010 às 00:07)

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de 32,5ºC e 15,5ºC de mínima.

Vento em geral fraco.

Andei por alguns vales, em que certamente estariam 35ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jun 2010 às 01:17)

Por aqui bem agradável, *18,5ºC*


Extremos do dia 4:

*11.4ºC  31.6*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jun 2010 às 10:35)

Bons dias.

Manhã fresca, nublada e nevoeirenta.

Actuais 17.1ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## coolmen (5 Jun 2010 às 14:55)

céu pouco nublado e 22.6 º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2010 às 17:43)

Boas tardes .

Hoje foi dia de,corte da relva do jardim  com o estáminé a levar uma volta de 360º e muita coisa fora,já não havia estante para mais livros,era só revistas e jornais alguns com mais de 20 anos .

Hoje o dia já foi mais fresco com algumas nuvens altas,vento como costume a esta hora é sempre moderado,com 27.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2010 às 18:42)

Por aqui já vão chegando nuvens altas ,já a tapar o sol parcialmente,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jun 2010 às 19:24)

Máxima de 28.4ºC e mínima de 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2010 às 19:57)

O ambiente lá fora vai refrescando bem ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jun 2010 às 20:41)

Por aqui já se nota mais a frescura que se aproxima. Neste momento *22ºC*



Extremos do dia: *13.8ºC  29ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2010 às 20:43)

Boas Tardes! 

Acabei de chegar de mais uma caminhada pela Serra do Caramulo.
Dia marcado, pela morrinha pelas 9h30. Morrinha essa que me acompanhou a viagem toda Gaia-Caramulo.





O nevoeiro também lá apareceu, ora muito cerrado, ora quase desaparecesse.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2010 às 22:13)

Vento moderado e mais fresco,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2010 às 23:32)

Nuvens altas e 15.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jun 2010 às 23:45)

Despeço-me também com algumas nuvens e *17.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jun 2010 às 00:30)

Por aqui dia de céu pouco a muito nublado.

Máxima de 28,7ºC e 15,8ºC de mínima.

Vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2010 às 00:39)

boas

o dia veio com um nevoeiro muito serrado, e chovisco... depois de ter levantado o nevoeiro o ceu esteve sempre nublado... 
o vento aqui esteve fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas durante a tarde... a minima foi de 15.9ºC e a maxima foi de 26.3ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, e nao ha vento e sigo com 15.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2010 às 08:03)

Céu nublado, tempo fresco e vento fraco.

Neblina e mínima de 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 10:13)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 11:34)

Vão aparecendo nuvens altas com vento fraco,actual 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 14:58)

Boas,mais nuvens altas e a ficar abafado na rua,com 27.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 16:32)

Nublado com 27.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jun 2010 às 19:01)

Máxima de 26.8ºC e mínima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 19:34)

Céu limpo com vento moderado,com 25.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.8ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2010 às 20:40)

Uma tarde bem passada no Vale do Douro, perto de São João da Pesqueira, fez-me relembrar o quão belo pode ser o distrito de Viseu e todo o nosso país.Lá, a tarde foi quente, uma máxima a rondar os 31/32ºC, vento fraco e muitas nuvens altas que se foram dissipando.

Por Vila Chã de Sá, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperaturas agradáveis.

Actuais 19.5ºC e 68%HR.

Mínima de 10.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2010 às 21:49)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente vai ficando fresco com o vento moderado,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2010 às 21:51)

Boas Noites!

Cá estou eu de novo depois de regressar do encontro... 
O tempo por lá esteve óptimo, e vendo os meus dados, esteve mais quente que por aqui...

*Cernache do Bonjardim*

dia 3: *14.6ºC*/*30.4ºC*
dia 4: *13.1ºC*/*27.4ºC*
dia 5: *12.0ºC*/*23.9ºC*
dia 6: *11.6ºC*/*24.4ºC*

Por agora sigo com *16.2ºC* e Humidade nos *80%*.

O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jun 2010 às 21:56)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Cá estou eu de novo depois de regressar do encontro...
> O tempo por lá esteve óptimo, e vendo os meus dados, esteve mais quente que por aqui...
> ...





O regresso correu bem?

Por aí as temperaturas foram sempre a descer...

Aqui temos actualmente *19ºC* e os extremos do dia foram: *11.2ºC  26.4ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2010 às 22:23)

Z13 disse:


> O regresso correu bem?
> 
> Por aí as temperaturas foram sempre a descer...
> 
> Aqui temos actualmente *19ºC* e os extremos do dia foram: *11.2ºC  26.4ºC*



Sim correu tudo bem e muito obrigado por tudo. Foi um gosto conhecer essa região e as suas gentes. 

E verdade... parece que por aqui esteve bem mais fresco... e agora a temperatura continua em ligeira descida... *15.7ºC* com o vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Nuvens altas e 20,4ºC.

Mínima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jun 2010 às 14:02)

26ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2010 às 14:12)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NO.

Temperatura: 22.5ºC e Humidade: 62%

Mínima de *12.2ºC* às 06:21.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2010 às 14:19)

Por aqui o ambiente já mais quente com a chegada de algumas nuvens,vento moderado e 27.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jun 2010 às 17:04)

Manhã fresca, nublada e nevoeirenta, com mínima de 10.7ºC.

Esta tarde, o céu tem-se enchido de nuvens cumuliformes de origem convectiva e de nuvens altas, a Norte e Noroeste, anunciado o regresso da chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2010 às 19:22)

Boas tardes.

A tarde foi de muito sol com poucas nuvens ,vento sempre moderado,actual 23.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.3ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2010 às 20:17)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando mais encoberto... 

A temperatura actual é de *18.8ºC*, bem mais fresco do que ontem...


Os extremos do dia foram: *10.8ºC  24.4ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2010 às 20:54)

Céu limpo com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2010 às 21:16)

Por aqui já apareceu o vento e a temperatura cai a pique... *16.9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jun 2010 às 22:07)

Céu a encobrir, vento mais calmo mas ainda presente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2010 às 22:40)

Vento moderado de NW e limpo,actual 17.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2010 às 23:34)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o céu aumentou bastante de nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Por agora a temperatura está nos 14.9ºC e a Humidade nos 91%.

A máxima ficou-se pelos *23.2ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2010 às 23:42)

Despeço-me com *14.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

boas
por aqui o dia acordou com algun nevoeiro sobre o rio, mas coisa pouca, o ceu esteve geralmente limpo, aumentando a neblusidade para o fim do dia... 
o vento soprou fraco, apenas nas primeiras horas da tarde, depois parou...
a minima de hoge foi de 15.1ºC e a maxima foi de 25.2ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e ceu nublado, sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 08:45)

Bons dias.

Manhã fresca, marcada por bastante nebulosidade e humidade, provocada pela chuva fraca da noite, sem acumulação.

Actuais 15.5ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 09:16)

Período de chuva fraca e vento abundante, ainda que fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 09:56)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 15.0ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Z13 (8 Jun 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, com algumas pingas de quando-em-quando, e *14.5ºC*

A mínima esta noite ficou pelos 13.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2010 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia está cinzento e fresco, *14.8ºC*, e neste momento vão caindo umas pingas. Sendo a precipitação de *2.4 mm*.

Mínima de *13.3ºC* às 09:00.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2010 às 12:49)

Boas tardes .

Então por aqui também tenho,céu muito nublado e já ,não foi muita,mas deu para molhar o chão,com ambiente mais fresco,que bom ,actual 18.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2010 às 12:52)

Alguma chuva e 16,2ºC.

Mínima de 14,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2010 às 13:59)

Muitas nuvens com o vento moderado,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jun 2010 às 14:10)

19 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e já caíram algumas gotas...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 14:48)

Céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## lismen (8 Jun 2010 às 18:58)

Neste momento por Góis 21ºC vento fraco e céu muito nublado. Ja cairam alguns aguaceiros nada com o que se vai comparar ao que parece com a madrugada e manhã para esta região ou estou enganado?

*Temp 21ºC
Vento Oeste 17 km h
Humidade 72%
*
Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 19:53)

Por aqui tarde fresca, com máxima de 18.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado e alguns períodos de chuva fraca, que renderam os primeiros 0.5mm do mês.

Actuais 14.4ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2010 às 20:24)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com o céu sempre nublado e por cá continua sem ,vento fraco com 15.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2010 às 20:44)

Por aqui já começou a ,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 20:50)

Céu nublado emais um período de chuva fraca, desta feita sem qualquer vestígio de vento.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 90%HR.

Espero ansiosamente as chuvas e trovoadas.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 21:14)

Depois de uma pausa, chuva fraca como sempre, vento fraco e pressão em queda( há 6 horas era de 1014hPa e agora vai em 1007hPa em queda).

Actuais 13.7ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2010 às 21:14)

Céu muito nublado e 13,5ºC.

16,6ºC de valor máximo hoje.

O valor mínimo ainda deve ser registado antes de meia noite.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2010 às 21:42)

Chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2010 às 21:59)

Certinha ,mas cá continua a ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2010 às 22:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos mas intensos...
o vento soprou fraco durante todo o dia...

actualmente continua a chuva fraca e o vento fraco... nao tenho o valores de hoge, esquecime de fazer o reset, mas a minima deve ter rondado os 14ºC e a maxima deve ter andado entre os 23ºC... agora sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Jun 2010 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, *11,9ºC*, que para já são a mínima do dia...

A máxima ficou apenas nos *15,3ºC*.

A pressão atmosférica também está em queda... já desceu dos 1015hPa para os 1008hPa...


Amanhã parece que a chuva vai "apertar"....


----------



## tiaguh7 (9 Jun 2010 às 11:27)

boas 
neste momento a reportar de Bragança e chove, chove, chove 
o único distrito do norte que não tinha alerta do IM e provavelmente o distrito onde mais tem chovido esta manhã!!!

edit: será que está a nevar na sanabria??? esta manhã já estive em Rio Frio/Paçó mas com o nevoeiro não era perceptível. na segunda feira ainda se via alguma neve...

edit: mais depressa postava e mais depressa a chuva parava... finalmente ao fim de alguma horas a chuva dá as primeiras tréguas


----------



## Z13 (9 Jun 2010 às 12:05)

Por aqui tivemos uma manhã de chuva constante e moderada.

O meu pluviómetro está offline há uns dias por falta de baterias... mas numa consulta ao do Fil e ao do IPB já choveu 18mm ou 40mm...


Por agora, tréguas, e *13.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Boas tardes .

O que estava prometido,assim foi,choveu toda a noite e madrugada e parte da manhã .

Neste momento muitas nuvens com o vento moderado,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2010 às 14:27)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento também moderado.

Temperatura: *16.2ºC* e Humidade: *81%*.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2010 às 19:52)

Aguaceiro moderado e trovoada. A luz já foi abaixo duas vezes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2010 às 20:20)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com o céu muito nublado e sem chuva,com o vento moderado.

Neste momento céu mais limpo com 15.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2010 às 22:01)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com chuva fraca, passando a regime de aguaceiros moderados a fortes ja para o final da tarde. 
nao houve vento de manha, mas de tarde o vento soprou moderado durante os aguaceiros. 
a minima foi de 14.2ºC  e a maxima foi de 21.9ºC 
actualmente nao chove, nao ha vento e sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2010 às 22:31)

Céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Hoje aqui em Bragança tivemos um dia fresco e chuvoso para a época do ano em que nos encontra-mos, por agora estão 11ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Jun 2010 às 23:53)

Tal como ontem, a mínima do dia é atingida perto da meia-noite... neste momento *11.0ºC*.

O dia foi caracterizado por muitos aguaceiros e muito vento... tipicamente de inverno. Só a temperatura destoou, com uma máxima de *16.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2010 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 12,2ºC.

Mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2010 às 12:11)

Bons dias.

Muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros que aparecem de vez em quando com o vento forte,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2010 às 13:43)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 15.8ºC.

A manhã foi de alguma chuva com um registo de 10.5 mm.

Mínima de 12.4ºC.

Temperaturas de Ontem:

Mín. 12.6ºC e Máx. 17.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2010 às 16:16)

Boas,muitas nuvens e por vezes aguaceiros com muito vento,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2010 às 16:44)

Por aqui a tarde também tem sido de alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes mas de curta duranção.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2010 às 17:05)

17.5 graus no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar entre nuvens, depois de uns aguaceiros fracos ao final da manhã.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2010 às 17:07)

Chove agora com 14,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2010 às 17:25)

Neste momento boas abertas  e muito sol,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2010 às 19:13)

Boas,fim de tarde ainda com muito sol com vento moderado,com 17.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 20:58)

Ahora va para Braganza despues de todo el dia en el Norte de León, Palencia y Burgos.

radar de Palencia a las 21:40

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8vd


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2010 às 21:59)

Chuva e 11,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10,8ºC / 18,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2010 às 22:06)

Tudo calmo com o céu limpo ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jun 2010 às 22:53)

Estou para fora, mas a minha estação em casa regista *10,8ºC*.


Os extremos do dia foram : *10,2ºC  18,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2010 às 13:09)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por casa ,então por aqui,parte da manhã passada no quintal,depois de muitos dias de vento o quintal ficou muito sujo de folhas ...

A madrugada e manhã ainda choveu mas fraca,o céu continua muito nublado com algum vento,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2010 às 15:57)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento moderado,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2010 às 17:57)

Mais abertas com sol,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2010 às 18:12)

Uma ausência graças à Peregrinação Anual a Fátima, mas estou de regresso.

Céu nublado, vento moderado.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 64%HR.


------------------------------------------
Em Fátima o tempo esteve horrível, com chuvadas abismais e ventos forte, e por cá menos foi: o episódio rendeu 36.7mm, muito menos que no nordeste transmontano, mas ainda assim...


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jun 2010 às 18:36)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou encoberto e com chovisco, que parou de cair ao meio da manha... de tarde o ceu foi-se tornado muito nublado... 
nao houve vento de manha, de tarde o vento soprou fraco.. 

a minima foi de 15.1ºC e a maxima foi de 23.6ºC 

actualmente continua o ceu muio nublado, o vento sopra fraco e estou com 20.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2010 às 20:39)

Boas,poucas nuvens e vento fresco,com 16.5ºC

Temperaturas de hoje 11.9ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2010 às 22:08)

Céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento nulo ou muito fraco, inferior a 5km/h.

Actuais 15.2ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2010 às 22:45)

Nuvens altas com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 08:35)

Nuvens altas, convecção a Sul, Sudeste e a formar-se sobre o Caramulo...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 15:17)

Tudo dorme...

Céu pouco nublado, mas a Este o cenário é mais nublado e escuro.

vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2010 às 16:07)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia têm estado,com muitas nuvens e com momentos de sol e vento fraco,portanto,ambiente mais agradavél hoje ,actual 21.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 16:13)

Céu mais encoberto, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2010 às 17:44)

Céu mais nublado com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jun 2010 às 18:03)

18 graus no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

Boas Tardes!

Posso dizer que por aqui o céu está pouco nublado depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto mas que têm vindo a limpar ao longo da tarde.

Temperatura: 18.6 C


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, bem escuro a Norte e Oeste, chove no Caramulo e nas vertentes da serra a Sul.

Actuais 19.8ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2010 às 19:35)

Boas,muitas nuvens com o vento fraco,com 20.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2010 às 21:52)

Boas,por aqui o céu já vai ficando com poucas nuvens,vento fraco com 17.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança tivemos mais um dia fresco para a época, o dia foi marcado por um bom aguaceiro durante a tarde, de resto nada mais há a realçar no dia de hoje em termos meteorológicos


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 07:55)

Finalmente o 1º dia de sol da semana, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de 10.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 09:11)

Começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens do dia, médias e baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 11:22)

Bons dias .

Hoje o dia já promete ser mais quente...

Pela manhã céu limpo com o vento fraco....

Neste momento já vão aparecendo muitas nuvens  com o vento moderado,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, amena,húmida e com vento fraco, prometendo uma tarde convectiva, agora o céu enche-se de nuvens altas(cirrus, cirrostratus) e baixas de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 13:22)

Boas,o céu já está mais nublado e o vento ainda moderado,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jun 2010 às 13:48)

Boas Tardes!

Por Lisboa o céu esta manhã estava praticamente limpo, mas chegado aqui o cenário é bem diferente. Céu bem carregado de nuvens (cumulos).

A temperatura é de 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 15:10)

Boas,muitas nuvens com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 17:46)

Por aqui continua tudo igual com o céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 24.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.2ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 19:24)

Tarde com formações convectivas interessantes e estranhas.

Agora, céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 19:36)

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando mais limpo ,com aparecimento do sol agora para o final do dia ,vento fraco com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 19:53)

Por cá céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 21:34)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com ambiente ainda agradavél ,com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2010 às 21:41)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado po nuvens altas e alguns cumulus convectivos muito esquesitos... 
nao houve veto durnte o dia so agora ao fim da tarde é que se levantou 
um vento fraco... 
a minima de hoje foi de 13.0ºC e a mxima de 27.9ºC

actualmente o ceu esta pouco nublado, ha ainda vento fraco e 
estou com 20.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2010 às 21:48)

Por cá céu quase limpo, excepto a Este, em que as nuvens convectivas desta tarde insistem em permanecer, insistentes em se manter condensadas, o que até é bom, porque se se mantiverem, podem vir a ser como um motor da convecção, porque assim o ar já tem uma parte condensada e é só juntar ar quente e húmido em superfície, que é o que promete amanhã e está pronto.

Noite amena e já húmida, e pela mínima prevista e humidade actual, é capaz de amanhã a manhã ser fresca e húmida, que com o calor da tarde pode gerar bastante convecção.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2010 às 22:56)

Pela ilha ainda 20.5ºC com tudo calmo para atrair as melgas .

Bom,vá que amanhã já é dia de canga .


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jun 2010 às 07:55)

Bom dia!

Alguma nubulosidade alta e temperatura a rondar os 16ºC.

Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a noite já foi com uma temperatura mais altita ....

 O dia nasceu com o céu limpo mas neste momento já tenho muitas nuvens,vento fraco com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2010 às 14:09)

Pelo interior muitas nuvens,já se nota  com 27.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jun 2010 às 14:24)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 23.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 18:10)

Manhã de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, essas que se foram dissipando ao longo do dia, enquanto que por sua feita, a humilde convecção de hoje tem formando _cumulus mediocris_ e _radiatus_ de pequenas dimensões, excepto a ESte, onde as nuvens são de maior envergadura.

Actuais 26.3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2010 às 20:06)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e ambiente mais quente...

Com a chegada do vento a partir do meio da tarde o ambiente começou a refrescar-se ...

Neste momento ainda algumas nuvens  pela cidade,mais nublado  para o interior da PI.

Actual 24.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.7ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 20:13)

Agradável, com céu quase limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 20:37)

Vento ainda fraco, menor de 10km/h, algumas nuvens a ESte e de resto, céu limpo.

ACtuais 22.1ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 20:53)

Aumentou ligeiramente a nebulosidade a Este, por _cumulus_ e _altocumulus_ e o vento aumenta para os 13/15km/H.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2010 às 21:59)

Boas,vento passou a mais fraco com 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2010 às 23:18)

Por aqui ainda com 20.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2010 às 00:06)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com ceu limpo, e algum nevoeiro sobre o rio... 
e assim esteve durante todo o dia, com o vnto fraco durante a tarde...
a minima foi de 14.5ºC e a maxima de 25.4ºC
actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento estou com 17.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2010 às 02:12)

Por aqui a temperatura tem caído bem a pique... *8,4ºC* neste momento.

As extremas do dia 14 foram *10.8ºC  24.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2010 às 07:57)

Madrugada ventosa, bastante barulhenta e fresca.

Céu limpo e vento moderado, apesar de apenas ter registado 13km/h de rajada máxima.

Mínima de 11.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2010 às 08:19)

Depois de uma breve pausa no vento, eis que o mesmo volta a soprar com alguma intensidade, entre os 10 e os 15km/h.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 14,9ºC.

Mínima de 6,6ºC.

Na estação meteorológica a mínima foi de 5,1ºC, o valor mais baixo dos últimos 10 anos.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2010 às 10:18)

Dan disse:


> Na estação meteorológica a mínima foi de 5,1ºC, o valor mais baixo dos últimos 10 anos.



Bom dia Dan!  É o valor mais baixo para todo o mês de Junho?


Na minha estação ficamos pelos *6,0ºC* mas aqui em baixo, a do Politécnico, baixou aos *5,2ºC*...


Aqui pelo centro vamos com 15,8ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2010 às 10:30)

Manhã fresca, devido ao vento em velocidade crescente.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2010 às 10:58)

Dan disse:


> Na estação meteorológica a mínima foi de 5,1ºC, o valor mais baixo dos últimos 10 anos.



Temperatura mínima de 3,8 ºC em 10 de Junho de 2000; mínima absoluta para Bragança de 3,1 ºC em 8 de Junho de 1956.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2010 às 12:47)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Algumas nuvens e 14,9ºC.
> 
> ...



Defacto estava bem fresco hoje de manhã

O IM Prevê mínima de *5ºC* para amanhã e *4ºC* para quarta-feira, aqui para Bragança, temperaturas frias para a época


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 12:48)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui hoje o que está a dar é o vento ...

Céu limpo com a temperatura ainda cá por baixo devido ao ar mais fresco ,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jun 2010 às 14:06)

21.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, num dia dominado pelo vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 14:11)

O vento cá continua forte e a agora com a chegada de algumas nuvens de N,com 23.1ºC.

Boa sorte há nossa seleção ,até logo.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2010 às 17:31)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia Dan!  É o valor mais baixo para todo o mês de Junho?
> 
> 
> Na minha estação ficamos pelos *6,0ºC* mas aqui em baixo, a do Politécnico, baixou aos *5,2ºC*...
> ...



Como o Gerofil já referiu, este foi o valor mais baixo, num mês de Junho, desde 2000. 

________________________________

Céu nublado e 19,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,6ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 18:54)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e o vento sempre moderado...

Neste momento o vento mais fraco e com 23.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.6ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 20:29)

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2010 às 21:14)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 18.1ºC.

A mínima foi de 12.8ºC e a máxima de 23.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2010 às 21:40)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu limpo, e vento moderado.
o vento deve ter começado por volta da meia noite, nao tenho a certesa, e assim esteve até ao meio dia...  
o dia esteve sempre com ceu limpo. apatecendo algumas nuvens ao meio da tarde... 
a minima foi de 14.3ºC e a maxima foi de 26.0ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, o vento comecou a soprar fraco a coisa de 1h..
estou com 20.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2010 às 21:57)

Algum vento e *13,8ºC*

Como aqui já foi referido, hoje registámos a temperatura mais baixa do mês com uma mínima de 6,0ºC e uma máxima de 22,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2010 às 22:46)

Boas,corre uma ligeira brisa e a marcar 19.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2010 às 23:25)

*11,9ºc... *


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jun 2010 às 07:42)

Bom dia!

Alguma nebulosidade alta e 14.2ºC.

Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2010 às 08:58)

Nuvens altas e médias e  vento fraco com rajadas fracas a moderadas.

Mínima de 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2010 às 10:36)

Nuvens altas, apesar de menos e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes .

O vento hoje por cá está mais calmo ....

Pela manhã céu sem nuvens ,agora já com algumas nuvens e com ambiente mais quente,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2010 às 13:56)

Mais nuvens que já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,vento fraco e 23.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jun 2010 às 16:50)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje por aqui o céu já esteve limpo mas neste momento está com muitas nuvens.

Temperatura: 23.5ºC e Humidade: 56%





Mínima de *12.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2010 às 19:26)

Boas tardes.

A tarde foi de céu encoberto e não deixou subir muito as temperaturas devido ao vento que se notava...

A partir do fim da tarde o sol apareceu ainda fez aquecer um bocadinho o ambiente...

Neste momento muito sol com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 24.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.9ºC /  24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2010 às 21:06)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2010 às 23:20)

Tudo calmo  com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jun 2010 às 07:11)

Madrugada muito fria aqui por Bragança....

A mínima na minha estação, até agora foi de *3,8ºC*, o que a torna na mais baixa do mês. Na estação do IPB registaram uma mínima de *2,7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2010 às 08:07)

Manhã fesca e vento moderado, ainda assim, arrisco-me a ir de t-shirt(chonechice)...


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jun 2010 às 08:12)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia começa com total ausência de nuvens, vento praticamente nulo e 15.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2010 às 08:15)

Z13 disse:


> Madrugada muito fria aqui por Bragança....
> 
> A mínima na minha estação, até agora foi de *3,8ºC*, o que a torna na mais baixa do mês. Na estação do IPB registaram uma mínima de *2,7ºC*



Madrugada bem fria para um mês de Junho. Tive uma mínima de 5,5ºC (ainda mais baixa que a do passado dia 15)

A estação meteorológica teve 4,5ºC (no dia 15 tinha registado 5,1ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes .

Então por cá   ,céu limpo pela manhã com aumento das nuvens com o passar das horas,hoje a neblusidade é para sul,com 23.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Registei uma mínima de 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2010 às 14:19)

Céu pouco nublado e algum vento,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jun 2010 às 16:29)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui como tem acontecido nos últimos dias voltou a aparecer nebulosidade à tarde.





Temperatura: 25.9ºC e Humidade: 50%


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2010 às 17:58)

Tarde marcada por vento fraco, com "sprints"(rajadas repentinas) e algum calor,.

A marcar a tarde, está também a convecção, ainda que muito mais fraca que há 24h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2010 às 19:28)

Boas tardes.

A tarde hoje já foi mais quente e com muitas nuvens..

Neste momento muito sol ainda com ambiente ,vento fraco com 25.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.2ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2010 às 21:12)

Céu limpo e 19,7ºC

Extremos de hoje:

5,5ºC / 23,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2010 às 21:55)

Boas,ligeira brisa e com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (17 Jun 2010 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui tenho 16,3ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW. A mínima foi de 6,2ºC e a máxima de 21,1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jun 2010 às 22:03)

Dia com alguma nebulosidade, máxima de 26.8ºc por agora 18.7ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2010 às 23:21)

Tudo calmo com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2010 às 09:01)

Manhã fresca e de vento fraco de Este, apesar de no momento já se sentir um pouco de calor, já deve andar pelos 17/18ºC.

Mínima de 11.6ºC

Hoje a convecção poderá ser algo severa, devido às temperaturas relativamente favoráveis e altas humidades, e em España e a sul do Douro já se formam cumulus e evoluem rapidamente.
Uma tarde a seguir...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2010 às 09:18)

boas

o dia chegou aqui encoberto (neblina), que ja se começou a dissipar...
nao ha vento e estou com uns agradaveis 18.6ºC.



ontem o dia por aqui esteve com ceu geralmente limpo, pouco nublado durante a tarde... o vento soprou fraco, como de custume, durante as primeiras horas da tarde... 
maxima de ontem foi de 27.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2010 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 18.5ºC e Humidade: 74%


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 21,0ºC.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes.

Hoje para variar o ambiente,pela madrugada e manhã muito nevoeiro e fresco .

Neste momento céu limpo tirando algumas nuvens que vão aparecendo ,com 20.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2010 às 14:09)

Por aqui já se vê muitas nuvens a W e N em formção,pela cidade quase sem nuvens,com 21.9ºC e uma boa temperatura .


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2010 às 15:38)

Na última hora, registou-se um gradual aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do Gerês, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Trancoso e Ferreira Castelo Rodrigo,  sendo que nesta última há já registo de bastantes descargas eléctricas. 











---------------

Observação da superfície às 14h UTC (15h locais):


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2010 às 16:51)

Boas.

Por Viseu já se ouvem trovões e caiem pingas bem grandes.

Cumps


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2010 às 16:52)

boas

por aqui esta a ser uma tarde calma, com vento moderado, e uma celula bem formada a norte entre 
viseu e mangualde... 
a maxima destes lados ja foi batida com 24.1ºC 
actualmente esta 23.8ºC e o ceu esta como veem...


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2010 às 17:02)

Bem parece está cada vez mais proxima pois já se notam os picos te tensão.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jun 2010 às 17:06)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por Viseu* já se ouvem trovões* e caiem pingas bem grandes.
> 
> Cumps



ganda sorte


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2010 às 17:29)

A zona com maior actividade parece estar na região de Castro Daire.


----------



## Rainy (18 Jun 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2010*

Pareçe que já temos uma grande célula no interior norte, gostava de ver umas fotos da trovoada

Aqui o céu vai encobrindo e vento é moderado a forte e frio


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2010 às 18:08)

por aqui ja encobriu... por agora o vento ja abrandou e nao troveja nem chove... 
a temperatura desceu ligeiramente para os 22.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2010 às 18:12)

Descargas eléctricas entre as 15h00 e as 17h00


Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2010

Imagem de Satélite às 17h00


Sat24.com


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

ja se houve trovoes... 
a temperatura desceu para os 21.4ºC 

o cenario actual e este:


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2010 às 18:30)

Por Viseu neste momento chove e já não se ouvem trovões a alguns minutos.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2010 às 19:17)

Tarde algo tempestuosa, com um único aguaceiro, mas longo, que aliás, se mantém desde as 5h até ao momento, com um total de 10mm até ao momento, e bastante trovoada, bem forte por vezes.

O vento foi fraco a moderado.


----------



## cm3pt (18 Jun 2010 às 19:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Descargas eléctricas entre as 15h00 e as 17h00
> 
> 
> Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2010
> ...



POr acaso e ja agora para complementar a informação, tenho aqui uma imagem dos raios sobreposta com uma imagem do Google Earth que permite (com as limitações da resolução) localizar a queda dos raios





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Diria que Castro Daire, Vila Nova de Paiva, e de um modo geral o nordeste do distrito de Viseu esteve hoje "sob fogo". Espero que nao tenha havido nenhum acidente.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2010 às 19:38)

Céu a limpar, mas ainda com uma célula e Oeste e Norte.

Actuais 15.6ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2010 às 19:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui já de FS ...

Já vi que a tarde tem andado com alguma animação a norte daqui ,visto daqui,via-se que a coisa estava escura para aí com belas formações.

A tarde foi com algumas nuvens e com ambiente menos quente ,neste momento limpo e muito nublado a N e W com algum vento,com 21.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

Células ainda a Norte, com nuvens altas a estender-se até cá e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2010 às 21:10)

Descargas desta tarde:







Na última hora 8,6mm na EMA de Moimenta da Beira.
Penso que foi a que até ao momento registou mais precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2010 às 22:00)

Boas,o ambiente vai ficando fresco,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2010 às 22:09)

bem por aqui acabou por passar tudo ao lado   
mas va la ouvi 2 ou 3 trovoes  nao choveu por estes lados e o vento 
tambem abrandou... 

neste momento o ceu esta praticamente limpo, com vento fraco... 
a temperatura esta nos 17.5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2010 às 23:14)

Tudo calmo com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

Algumas nuvens e 17,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,5ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2010 às 10:29)

Manhã fresca, em aquecimento moderado, neblina em dissipação e vento fraco de Sul.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 90%HR.

Mínima de 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 11:40)

Bons dias.

O céu por aqui vai limpo mas W e N já vai crescendo muitas nuvens visto daqui,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2010 às 12:01)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 12:52)

Por aqui com mais nuvens e com o ambiente já aquecer,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2010 às 13:01)

Algumas nuvens e 21,7ºC.

Mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 15:09)

Boas,poucas nuvens com a temperatura a marcar 25.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jun 2010 às 15:12)

Céu praticamente limpo e *24ºC*


Mínima de *10,2ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 17:10)

Céu limpo com o vento moderado,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 19:16)

Boas,céu limpo com algum vento,actual 25.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2010 às 20:01)

A SIC Noticias passou há momentos uma reportagem sobre o temporal que ontem à tarde se abateu sobre três freguesias do Concelho de Moimenta da Beira, com queda de granizo durante 45 minutos e que afectou gravemente a produção frutícola. Ainda hoje persiste granizo sobre o terreno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2010 às 23:56)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2010 às 00:21)

*Produção de maçãs em Moimenta da Beira destruída por granizo*

Em Moimenta da Beira mais de metade da produção de maçãs foi destruída por uma trovoada de granizo na última madrugada na região. Segundo contas dos produtores os prejuízos são avultados.
Numa terra onde a produção de maçãs sustenta a economia local, o autarca José Eduardo quer que o Ministério da Agricultura intervenha. A produção de maçã em Moimenta da Beira representa metade da produção nacional. Num ano normal são produzidas 35 mil toneladas que este ano vão ficar reduzidas a metade.

O jornalista Amadeu Araújo falou com o autarca e produtores de Moimenta da Beira depois da trovoada de granizo que afectou a produção de maçãs.
Oiça aqui

TSF

*Nota: Alguma imprecisão no texto, pois a trovoada e queda de granizo ocorreu na tarde de Sexta-feira.*


----------



## Z13 (20 Jun 2010 às 01:30)

*13,8ºC*



Extremos do dia 19,



*10,2ºC  25,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 12:14)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo tirando algumas nuvens esfarrapadas que têm estado aparecer,vento fraco e com ambiente na rua a prometer que seja quente,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 13:29)

Céu pouco nubado e com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jun 2010 às 14:48)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 25.3ºC e Humidade: 57%

Mínima de *11.1ºC* às 07:26.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 16:00)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente já vai estando caloroso e vento fraco,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2010 às 18:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2010*

Céu limpo e 23,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,9ºC / 24,3ºC


----------



## Serrano (20 Jun 2010 às 18:49)

25ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 19:21)

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,actual 27.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.8ºC /28.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2010 às 19:36)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 20:33)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente vai-se refrescando lentamente ,actual 26.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2010 às 20:35)

Céu limpo, sem vento.

Actuais 24.7ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jun 2010 às 20:35)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 20.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jun 2010 às 22:47)

*16,5ºC*


Extremos do dia: *10,0ºC  26,2ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 22:55)

Por aqui a noite ainda continua agradavél para passear na rua,foi o que eu já fiz ,com 22.4ºC com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2010 às 23:46)

Por hoje termino nos 20.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2010 às 07:46)

Manhã fresca e solarenga com vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jun 2010 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 25.2ºC e Humidade: 31%

Mínima de *15.3ºC* às 04:25.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2010 às 12:20)

Céu limpo e 18,4ºC.


Mínima de 8,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2010 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2010 às 14:33)

O ambiente por aqui já vai aquecendo,e não só ,também  a muitos kms daqui ,VIVA PORTUGAL .actual 27.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jun 2010 às 14:43)

25 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã...e viva Portugal!!!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jun 2010 às 15:30)

*25,0ºC*, e céu completamente limpo...


Manhã bem fresca, com uma mínima de *7,2ºC*



P O R T U G A L


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2010 às 19:46)

Boas tardes .

Hoje em todo o dia nem uma nuvem aqui pela zona...actual 28.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.1ºC / 30ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco.Tarde quente e ventosa.

Actuais 23.9ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2010 às 21:09)

Céu limpo e 22,2ºC.


Extremos do dia mais longo:

8,3ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2010 às 21:19)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente ainda está bom mas era para dar um mergulho na piscina ,aonde é que ela está ?actual 25.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2010 às 22:15)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

Por aqui a primeira noite de verão ainda continua agradavél ,actual 23.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

*15,6ºC*



Extremos do dia *7,2ºC  28,4ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jun 2010 às 01:02)

Neste primeiro dia de Verão a mínima foi de 15.3ºC e máxima de 28.6ºC.

Actuais: 16.7ºC e HR nos 65%.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2010 às 13:30)

Por cá manhã fresca, mas tarde quente e abafada, para os lados de Mangualde, deve andar por volta dos 29/30ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Mínima de 12.8ºC(em Vila Chã de Sá)


----------



## Serrano (22 Jun 2010 às 13:59)

Isto vai aquecendo, estamos com 29.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o caldeirão já está começar aquecer  ...

Céu limpinho com vento muito fraco,actual 31.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jun 2010 às 14:50)

Céu limpo.

Temperatura: 30ºC e Humidade: 35%


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2010 às 19:34)

Tarde quente e abafada com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2010 às 19:41)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o planeta já aqueceu bastante aqui pela zona,acabou-se o bom tempo que tinhamos por cá .

Neste momento vão chegando nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,actual 31.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.9ºC / 33.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2010 às 20:13)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento com rajadas na ordem dos 10km/h.

Actuais 25.6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu limpo, e assim se manteve esteve 
quente durante a tarde com um vento fraco ao meio da tarde... 

a minima foi de 18.4ºc e uma maxima de 29.6ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado por nuvens 
altas e o vento fraco continua... 
estou com 23.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2010 às 21:35)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas e já com vento a mexer-se da direção W,actual 24.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2010 às 22:25)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Actuais 19.6ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2010 às 22:35)

Neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 21,7ºC com céu limpo. A máxima hoje foi de 26,7ºC e a mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2010 às 23:34)

Tudo calmo com uma ligeira brisa de W,com actual 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes  .

Mais um dia que vai ser  pelo interior....

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2010 às 14:20)

Por aqui já é mesmo a escaldar ,vão aparecendo algumas nuvens com o vento muito fraco,actual 32.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jun 2010 às 14:24)

Boas Tardes!

Poucas nuvens, vento fraco e *29.1ºC*.

Mínima de *16.6ºC* às 05:25.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2010 às 15:50)

O Pedro, de Viseu, está a reportar que a convecção está a evoluir rapidamente, mas que talvez tenha chegado tarde e que nao dê para trovoadas.
O vento é moderado de Oeste com rajadas e a temperatura ronda os 30/31ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2010 às 20:12)

Boas tardes .

Tarde muito quente e com a chegada de nuvens altas,a meio a tarde começou a soprar algum vento que ainda se mantêm,actual 29.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2010 às 21:16)

boas

por estes ladoso da nao foi muto diferente do de ontem... 
o dia veio com alguma neblina sobre o rio que se dissipou logo nas primeiras horas da manhã. deixando o ceu limpo e assim se manteve durante todo o dia... o vento soprou fraco, como de custume nas primeiras horas da tarde... 
a minima foi de 15.8ºC e a maxima foi de 27.1ºC

actualmente nao ha vento e estao a aparecer umas nuvens simpaticas a sul daqui... estou com 21.4ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Jun 2010 às 21:25)

Boas, neste momento 23,6ºC e céu limpo, isto agora já são dias plenos de verão. Mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 28,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2010 às 21:43)

Boas,apesar de haver algum vento com alguma intensidade da direção W o ambiente ainda se nota ,actual 26.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jun 2010 às 23:27)

Boas Noites! 

Esta tarde o céu esteve espectacular, ficam umas fotos...













Por agora, nesta noite de S. João, em que por aqui se vão comendo umas sardinhadas e se vão saltando as fogueiras, o ambiente lá fora até está agradável com a temperatura nos 18.2ºC e humidade nos 75%.

O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 00:01)

Ligeira brisa de W e ainda com 24.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas, uns pequenos cumulus e já 26,7ºC.

Mínima mais alta do ano com 19,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Então por aqui hoje o dia já se apresentou com uma cara diferente ....

Nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo e com ambiente mais fresco com uma miníma de 15.5ºC,isto pela manhã...

Hoje há muita bruma a pairar no ar juntamente com uma camada de nuvens altas ,vento fraco e com actual 29.5ºC.


----------



## cm3pt (24 Jun 2010 às 12:50)

Hoje vai haver actividade

Tudo indica que hoje vamos ter um dia animado no Interior Norte e Centro (mais ate no Norte). senão vejamos as previsões de CAPE e LI para logo a tarde.





seguidamente, mostro um mapa sobreposto com o Google Earth mostrando as zonas onde o CAPE e o LI são mais altos





Ha no entanto que ter em atenção que, tratando-se fenomenos locais e algo dificieis de prever com exactidão, não se pode afirmar com certeza que as trovoadas vão acontecer DE CERTEZA nas zonas assinaladas mais a laranja (que correspondem ao valores CAPE mais alto), e apenas uma previsão obtida segundo o modelo GFS. Nas trovoadas pode falhar, sobretudo no local correcto. Mas que vai haver animação esta tarde parece que vai


----------



## cm3pt (24 Jun 2010 às 13:15)

Penso que ja que falei em CAPE e LI talvez fosse util esclarecer um pouco sobre o que isto significa, sobretudo para quem não está familiarizado com estes termos.
Em resumo CAPE (Convective Available Potential Energy) é a energia contida numa massa de ar que sobe por convecção. Quando uma massa de ar e instavel tende a subir, sendo acelerada pela diferença de pressão e temperatura entre a camada de ar instavel e a atmosfera que a rodeia. Como é natural quanto maior for a energia contida nesta massa instável mais violenta será a tempestade. o valor zero indica ausencia de cond de instabilidade. Em condições extremas (tornados violentos) o CAPE pode atingir valores de 7000 a 8000 Joules / kg (energia por unid de massa). No entanto, em Portugal e muito rara a presença de valores muito elevados. Um valor de 1000 Joule / kg já corresponde a uma trovoada forte.

informação mais detalhada (em ingles):  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_available_potential_energy

LIFTED INDEX (LI): Diferença de temperatura entre uma camada de ar instavel e o ar envolvente a altitude que corresponde a pressão de 500 hPa (o que equivale aproximadamente a 5000 metros), valores negativos indicam condições instáveis e valores positivos condições estaveis. Quando o valor é inferior a -6, podem ocorrer tempestades muito fortes e/ou tornados.

informação mais detalhada (em ingles):  
http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifted_index


----------



## Serrano (24 Jun 2010 às 14:01)

31ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jun 2010 às 14:06)

Boas Tardes!

Neste dia de S. João em que por aqui é feriado municipal e dia das comemorações do 650º Aniversario do Nascimento de D. Nuno Alvares Pereira o céu apresenta muita nebulosidade alta, temperatura nos *28.0ºC* e Humidade nos *53%*.

A mínima foi de *13.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 14:19)

Como hoje a visibilidade está muita reduzida já se vai notando que estão aparecendo muitas nuvens em volta da cidade  ,actual 31.4ºC e com o vento de SW.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2010 às 15:22)

Obrigado de novo, andres.

Por hoje, a convecção já acelerou mais, graças à alta humidade e temperatura, existindo já bastantes cumulus congestus, a evoluir para cumulunimbus.

Temperatura na casa dos 30/31ºC. 

Mínima de 14.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2010 às 16:05)

Uma das nuvens já formou bigorna e agora outras três seguem-lhe o exemplo, a norte de mim.


----------



## tiaguh7 (24 Jun 2010 às 16:06)

Uma palavra: INFERNO!!!!!!

O dia começou pouco nublado mas nesta altura encontra-se já bastante nublado o que faz com que o ambiente se torne abafado apesar de algum vento que de vez em quando ainda chega para agitar as árvores.

Temperatura ás 14h segundo o IM: 36.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2010 às 16:52)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Uma palavra: INFERNO!!!!!!
> 
> O dia começou pouco nublado mas nesta altura encontra-se já bastante nublado o que faz com que o ambiente se torne abafado apesar de algum vento que de vez em quando ainda chega para agitar as árvores.
> 
> Temperatura ás 14h segundo o IM: 36.1ºC



Sem dúvida.

Atenção há convecção  pelo satélite parece que já se está a formar algo a SE de Mirandela.

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2010 às 16:54)

Céu muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas e umas células a Norte e Nordeste, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## tiaguh7 (24 Jun 2010 às 17:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Atenção há convecção  pelo satélite parece que já se está a formar algo a SE de Mirandela.
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp



o céu continua nublado mas aparentemente não ameaça precipitação. Para amanhã sim, prevejo uma boa rega.

36.4ºC ás 15h e penso ser a máxima oficial deste ano para Mirandela


----------



## tiaguh7 (24 Jun 2010 às 18:05)

não me podia ter enganado mais.... neste momento rajadas de vento forte, trovoada ainda distante mas constante e chuva... da grossa

EDIT: o vento acalmou e a chuva anda a jogar ao toca e foge. 
a trovoada é que por cá continua


----------



## cm3pt (24 Jun 2010 às 18:20)

tiaguh7 disse:


> não me podia ter enganado mais.... neste momento rajadas de vento forte, trovoada ainda distante mas constante e chuva... da grossa



Ja agora posso dar uma ajuda a localizar a trovoada. Segundo o mapa do IM as 16h00 (vamos a ver a prox actualização a trovoada estava no limite dos concelhos de S Joao Pesqueira e Carrazeda de Ansiães, ou seja cerca de 40 km a SW de Mirandela). Se ela seguir a trajectoria sul-norte deve evoluir na direcção de Mirandela, a ver vamos. Aqui em Vila Real, calor abafado,cumulus bem desenvolvidos a sueste, mas mais nada


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2010 às 18:36)

A esta hora já passou por Mirandela, a não ser que se formem outras, não te esqueças que as descargas do IM tem muito atraso (e a hora no IM está em utc já agora).










*Às 18:15*


----------



## Z13 (24 Jun 2010 às 18:48)

Por aqui vai ficando cada vez mais escuro, mas não pinga... nem relampeja...


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2010 às 18:49)

Céu nublado, particularmente a oeste onde já vi um raio.


----------



## tiaguh7 (24 Jun 2010 às 18:50)

os radares não se enganam, já passou sim!
a trovoada já não se houve e o sol já espreita novamente. esta célula não chegou para refrescar nem um bocadinho, está um calor que não se pode!


----------



## Z13 (24 Jun 2010 às 18:52)

Por enquanto *29ºC*, para uma máxima de *33,5ºC*.



Curiosamente, a luz (energia eléctrica) já tremeu por aqui...


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2010 às 18:57)

A trovoada está a passar a oeste de Bragança, já vi várias descargas para esse lado.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2010 às 19:04)

Muito abafado também em Bragança

Céu encoberto e muito escuro a Oeste, posso me ter engando mas penso que ouvi um trovão


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2010 às 19:20)

A parte activa da célula parece estar a passar sobre Vinhais, aqui em Bragança parece que estamos condenados a ve-la passar

Vai pingando por aqui....


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2010 às 20:12)

Começa agora a chover com algum granizo. Temperatura de 25,5ºC em descida acentuada.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2010 às 20:19)

A célula é enorme e apesar de o seu centro estar já longe de Bragança, agora está a cair um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo


----------



## cm3pt (24 Jun 2010 às 20:25)

A esta hora já passou por Mirandela, a não ser que se formem outras, não te esqueças que as descargas do IM tem muito atraso (e a hora no IM está em utc já agora).






Pois enganei-me na hora, mas esta ultima imagem que tirei (sobreposta com o Google Earth) e mais actual, pois veio do IM como as 17:59, ou seja se convertermos UTC (que e o TMG) para a nossa hora actual da 18:59. A hora de facto estava desactualizada.






Mas mesmo assim hoje o LI e o CAPE não falharam muito, bem estavam um nadinha mais a oeste.
Ou seja, para o pessoal de Mirandela e Bragança que gosta de trovoada, hoje tiveram um pouco de azar, mas amanha pode correr melhor.
Ou entao ca em Vila Real, onde amanha pode haver "sarilho....."


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 20:30)

A norte de Chaves, em território espanhol, está uma célula imponente!!







Entretanto a nebulosidade tem estado a crescer também a sudoeste de Montalegre, e a sul de Mirandela outra vez. 

O GFS, na run das 12h dá conta que a precipitação poderá chegar ao litoral norte.
O ALADIN do IM restringe a precipitação às regiões do interior norte e centro, mas a animação deve prolongar-se durante toda a noite, madrugada e dia de amanhã.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2010 às 20:36)

Trovoada, chuva forte e alguma saraiva neste final de dia.











Céu nublado e 24,7ºC por agora.


----------



## tiaguh7 (24 Jun 2010 às 21:00)

agora sim, está mais fresquinho. um dia com duas caras, uma antes da trovoada e outra pós trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 21:10)

Boas tardes .

Hoje foi dia de levar a rapaziada das quatro patas ao  senhor doutor ...

Como hoje já houve festa já se viu alguma actividade no seguimento interior norte e centro .

A tarde ainda foi de  com nuvens altas e médias e vento fraco,actual 26.3ºC

Temperaturas de hoje 15.5ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2010 às 21:31)

Tarde sem nada de especial, meteu inveja ver as células a Norte, com vontade de levar com uma delas em cima.

De resto, nuvens altas e vento moderado.


Esperemos pelo dia de amanhã ou mesmo esta noite...


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2010 às 21:46)

Céu nublado e 23,4ºC. Agora a trovoada está a Este.


Extremos de hoje:

19,4ºC / 32,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 22:00)

cm3pt disse:


> Pois enganei-me na hora, mas esta ultima imagem que tirei (sobreposta com o Google Earth) e mais actual, pois veio do IM como as 17:59, ou seja se convertermos UTC (que e o TMG) para a nossa hora actual da 18:59. A hora de facto estava desactualizada.



Mapa actualizado (20:59 locais):


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2010 às 22:30)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, vento nulo.

até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 23:11)

Por aqui a trovoada já faz barulho e relâmpagos ,e esta .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2010 às 23:53)

BOAS

grande animação no norte!  com celulas brutais na imagen de satelite... 

por estes lados nao se passou nada de mais: 
o dia chegou com nevoeiro, que so levantou por volta das 10h, deixando o ceu limpo... 
durante a tarde comecou a ficar nublado por nuvens altas... 
o vento esteve fraco de tarde... 
nao tenho os valores da temperatura, fiquei sem registo, acabou as pilhas do sensor  

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vestigios de nuvens 
nem vento, vou com 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2010 às 23:55)

Pronto,já se foi ,viu-se meia dúzia de patanicas e segiu viagem para outras paragens...

Continua uma noite esplêndida numa noite de luar com vento fraco,actual 23.2ºC.

Não se esqueçam que amanhã já é sexta .


----------



## tiaguh7 (25 Jun 2010 às 00:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pronto,já se foi ,viu-se meia dúzia de patanicas e segiu viagem para outras paragens...
> 
> Continua uma noite esplêndida numa noite de luar com vento fraco,actual 23.2ºC.
> 
> *Não se esqueçam que amanhã já é sexta* .



PORTUGAL PORTUGAL PORTUGAL
desculpem, sei que é off topic mas é o entusiasmo


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 01:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pronto,já se foi ,viu-se meia dúzia de patanicas e segiu viagem para outras paragens...
> 
> Continua uma noite esplêndida numa noite de luar com vento fraco,actual 23.2ºC.
> 
> Não se esqueçam que amanhã já é sexta .



Caro Albimeteo, é possivel que ainda veja/oiça trovoada esta noite, estão se a desenvolver células a Sul de Castelo Branco e a progredir para Norte

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2010 às 01:53)

Trovoadas a evoluir na Beira Baixa, uma parece rasar Castelo Branco a leste. Mais a norte houve outra entre Covilhã e Sabugal, mas dissipou-se muito rapidamente.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2010 às 02:04)

Vince disse:


> Trovoadas a evoluir na Beira Baixa, uma parece rasar Castelo Branco a leste. Mais a norte houve outra entre Covilhã e Sabugal, mas dissipou-se muito rapidamente.



Há coisa de 10min ouvi alguns pingos nas árvores do quintal.. 
Mas já parou, o céu esse continua muito nublado!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2010 às 02:10)

Começou agora um águaceiro, este já com pingos bem grossos.. Temos festa pela noite e durante o dia de amanhã!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2010 às 02:51)

Por aqui tudo calmo, mas à pouco do nada deu para ver uma trovoada ao longe que tão depressa começou como aparentemente acabou.

Fica o pequeno registo...





Temperatura: 19.2ºC e Humidade: 67%


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2010 às 03:46)

A célula a leste de Castelo Branco dissipou-se, entretanto formou-se outra mais pequena a norte da Sertã que passou há pouco pela Pampilhosa da Serra. Mais a norte algumas células de Espanha entram em Trás-os-Montes. E formam-se também algumas no mar a oeste.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2010 às 08:10)

boas

por aqui a noite foi calma, 
amanheceu com neblina sobre o rio e a cidade, que ja se começa a dissipar...
vamos la ver se tenho sorte em ouvir trovoada hoje... 
ate mais logo


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2010 às 08:27)

Depois de uma desilusão ontem e esta madrugada, o céu acorda com altocumulus em desenvolvimento vertical,  muito escuro a Este e Nordeste com nevoeiros nos vales.

A tarde promete....talvez.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2010 às 09:47)

Por agora, desenvolvem-se muito bem as altocumulus que tenho sobre mim e as cumulus a Nordeste, a ver...


----------



## tiaguh7 (25 Jun 2010 às 10:16)

boas
eram cerca das 8h quando sou acordado pela trovoada acompanhada de uma forte chuvada.
se este cenário já durava há algum tempo não sei responder pois não é um trovãozinho que me acorda

por agora nada de chuva nem trovoada mas o céu permanece carregado.
a temperatura está bastante mais baixa do que no dia de ontem.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 23,5ºC.

Mínima de 18,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2010 às 11:31)

Por cá o céu está carregado a Este de mim, ali para a zona entre Aguiar da Beira e Seia, de resto, as altocumulus formam uma espécie de bigorna dessa formação, evoluindo mesmo sobre a região de Viseu, com vontade de evoluir par algo mais desenvolvido.

A acompanhar...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2010 às 12:00)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu já apresenta alguma nebulosidade interessante que pode evoluir.






Temperatura: 27.0ºC e Humidade: 62%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2010 às 12:49)

Boas tardes.

Depois de sair do forum ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros de uma célula que se estava a formar-se a sul de castelo branco mas não dei conta,já estava na sorna,ainda dei para sujar os carros ,coisa que reparei logo de manhã .
Hoje o dia vai estando com algumas nuvens e pouco mais,vento fraco e com 28.5ºC


----------



## cm3pt (25 Jun 2010 às 13:39)

A imagem do SAT 24 (ultima disponivel)







ha uma zona activa no Interior centro mas nao parece muito organizada
(peço desculpa mas nao sei ainda como colocar imagens com animação)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Pela cidade ainda poucas nuvens ,mas em volta já existe muita neblusidade com mais incidência a norte,vamos esperar mais umas horas ,actual 29.4ºC.

Então boa sorte a PORTUGAL daqui algum tempo .


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2010 às 14:54)

Vim agora da Sertã e pelo caminho já apanhei chuva, apesar daqui ainda não registar nada. Mas já se ouve trovoada ainda que longe.

O céu está assim...






Temperatura: 27.4ºC e Humidade: 62%.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2010 às 15:38)

Bem, por aqui cai uma carga de agua, com pingas bem grossas acompanhado de trovoada mesmo aqui por cima, com cortes de luz, e logo durante o jogo de Portugal, não se faz. 

Agora é granizo também.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 17:06)

Há uma série de células alinhas de Abrantes a Montalegre.









Descargas registadas entre as 14h e 15h UTC:







A webcam da Gralheira, deixou de actualizar às 15:46. Provável e possivelmente devido à trovoada na zona.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2010 às 17:14)

boas

por aqui ja trovejou para os lados de tabua - oliveira do hospital  
ouvio-se alguns trovoes bem fortes 
houve falhas no sinal de tv... 

neste momento encont6ra-se uma enorme celula, em desenvolvimento 
a norte daqui (viseu) e parece que esta em minha direção... 
daqui a pouco ja ponho algumas fotos...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2010 às 17:17)




----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2010 às 17:30)

Por aqui vai ficando mais escuro.... mas ainda não é certo que sejamos contemplados...

*24,4ºC*


----------



## vifra (25 Jun 2010 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> A webcam da Gralheira, deixou de actualizar às 15:46. Provável e possivelmente devido à trovoada na zona.



Outra vez, não!!!!


----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2010 às 17:38)

Afinal por aqui já troveja!


*23,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 17:45)

Z13 disse:


> Afinal por aqui já troveja!
> 
> 
> *23,9ºC*



Já se ouvem os tambores em Bragança

Vão caindo uns pingos muito dispersos...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2010 às 17:45)

Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento, desde as 17h30 que o barulho é ensurdecedor! 

Não adianta de muito o guarda-chuva, é o mesmo que mergulhar numa piscina!

Ouve-se trovoada, ainda distante.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2010 às 17:52)

Finalmente a chuvinha!!!! Acompanhada de belos relâmpagos!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jun 2010 às 17:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento, desde as 17h30 que o barulho é ensurdecedor!
> 
> Não adianta de muito o guarda-chuva, é o mesmo que mergulhar numa piscina!
> 
> Ouve-se trovoada, ainda distante.



Confirma-se então, recebi uma SMS a pouco a dizer que chove torrencialmente ai pela cidade de Castelo Branco.

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 22.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 18:04)

A chuva chegou em força e a trovoada está proxima


----------



## frederico (25 Jun 2010 às 18:09)

Caíram 28 mm numa hora em Vila Real


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2010 às 18:11)

ela esta em direcão a norte, ja se vai afastando daqui... 
mas aqui vao umas fotos... 

PS a mancha que esta no meio da foto, era sujidade da lente


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2010 às 18:18)

Choveu muitíssimo entre as 15 e as 16:30h, com trovoada e bastante vento.

Agora, acalmou.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2010 às 18:22)

por aqui o sol ja espreita... ja se afastou a dita em direcção a norte... 
vu continuar a espera que alguma se lembre de mim 
a minima de hoge foi de 16.5ºC e a maxima de 30.2ºC 
actualmente estão 27.0ºC mas muito abafado...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

ac_cernax disse:


> Confirma-se então, recebi uma SMS a pouco a dizer que chove torrencialmente ai pela cidade de Castelo Branco.
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 22.5ºC.



Sim, foi demais, agora já acalmou embora ainda chova! Pelas ruas muitas folhas e algumas caixas de pluviais entupidas e ruas encharcadas. O ambiente esse está muito mas muito abafado!


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2010 às 18:43)

Trovoada, chuva intensa e alguma saraiva esta tarde.

Segue a trovoada, mas bem menos intensa por agora.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 19:04)

Das 17h às 18h (locais), caíram 15,7mm na EMA de Bragança, e Vila Real soma mais 5mm aos 28,3mm da hora anterior.

Na EMA de Castelo Branco, a precipitação acumulada foi de 4,1mm. Pelos relatos, o grosso da precipitação passou ao lado da estação.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2010 às 19:40)

AnDré disse:


> Das 17h às 18h (locais), caíram 15,7mm na EMA de Bragança, e Vila Real soma mais 5mm aos 28,3mm da hora anterior.
> 
> Na EMA de Castelo Branco, a precipitação acumulada foi de 4,1mm. Pelos relatos, o grosso da precipitação passou ao lado da estação.



Em Castelo Branco o grosso da precipitação durou uns 15min, mas impressionantes! Passou a oeste da cidade o pior da instabilidade! Sei que na Covilhã (Teixoso) nem pingou!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 20:04)

Paulo H disse:


> Em Castelo Branco o grosso da precipitação durou uns 15min, mas impressionantes! Passou a oeste da cidade o pior da instabilidade! Sei que na Covilhã (Teixoso) nem pingou!



Das 18h às 19h, mais 7,2mm em Castelo Branco e *24,6mm* em Bragança, o que perfaz *40,3mm* nas duas últimas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2010 às 20:08)




----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2010 às 20:12)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2010 às 21:07)

Boas tardes pessoal .

Hoje tambem lá tive que levar com ela em cima ,foi mesmo em cheio .

Então por aqui a tarde foi de aumento,aumento,aumento das nuvens até  fazer PUM ,começou por ser umas pingas grossas,mas depressa virou a um dilúvio durante trinta minutos,só que eu estava no centro da cidade e não deu para ver grande coisa quanto ao panorama em volta da cidade.

Neste momento já vai voltando tudo ao normal ainda com algumas nuvens e já com ambiente mais fresco,actual 19.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.4ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 21:20)

*Animação satélite da tarde:*

*(clicar para ver animação)*






*3622* descargas das 8h UTC às 20h UTC











Fonte: IM


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2010 às 22:51)

Por aqui ainda algumas nuvens que vão tapando a lua,vento fraco e com uma subida ligeira na temperatura,actual 20.4ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jun 2010 às 02:46)

Trás-os -Montes confirmou-se.
Mas mais regiões , foram contempladas.
É sempre assim. Nada é confinado.
Daí ,  a quantidade de esperançados ser sempre muito maior ao dos bafejados.
Felicitações aos sortudos e uma palavra de esperança aos que hoje ,  tão perto estiveram  da contemplação:
-amanhã, (hoje) há(verá?)  mais...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2010 às 06:49)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi calma 
o dia chegou com um nevoeiro cerrado, nao ha vento 
a minima e actual é de 19.2ºC 
hoje vou para a  figueira da foz em trabalho, vamos la ver quando chegar se tenho sorte


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 08:47)

Céu limpo por agora, ontem o episódio rendou uns míseros 13.5mm aqui em Vila Chã de Sá, no centro da cidade devem ter sido mais de 30mm.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 11:43)

Por cá o calor e a alta humidade já vão fazendo crescer nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical nas vertentes a Este do Caramulo e na zona da Estrela.

Tarde a acompanhar...


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 25,3ºC.







Mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2010 às 12:00)

Bela foto, Dan! 

Por aqui *26,6ºC*, com uma mínima de 14,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 12:36)

Boa captura, Dan.

Por cá cresce as nuvens a Oeste e sobre a Serra da Estrela:

Caramulo:


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2010 às 12:47)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui as nuvens vão aparecendo e desenvolvendo-se rapidamente...





Temperatura: 28.0ºC e Humidade:52%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2010 às 13:05)

E já se vem em imagem de satélite que para o inetrior norte e centro, já se está a formar qualquer coisa.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 13:15)

Boa tarde, as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical vão crescendo em Bragança, veremos o que nos reseva a tarde.

Por agora o céu com algumas nuvens e algum calor 24ºC na estação do Fil.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 13:38)

Cada vez mais nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a evoluírem muito rapidamente para cumulunimbus.

A oeste já vai assim:


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Tarde a acompanhar .

*( Pedro, as tuas fotos não se conseguem ver, estão redimensionadas ou é     outro problema ? )*


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Pedro disse:


> Cada vez mais nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a evoluírem muito rapidamente para cumulunimbus.
> 
> A oeste já vai assim:



Pedro... Não dá para ver as tuas fotos


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2010 às 14:36)

andres disse:


> *( Pedro, as tuas fotos não se conseguem ver, estão redimensionadas ou é     outro problema ? )*





MSantos disse:


> Pedro... Não dá para ver as tuas fotos



*Pedro*, é o link directo que deves copiar e não o da barra de endereços:
http://img8.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img8/4877/pedrohn.jpg&via=mupload


Links, corrigidos!




vifra disse:


> Outra vez, não!!!!



Pois é *vifra*, a tua webcam continua sem actualizar. A região já é tramada quando há trovoadas.
Boa sorte para a resolução do problema.


----------



## dahon (26 Jun 2010 às 14:41)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu já se vêem grandes torres e também já se ouve o ronronar ao longe.

Esperemos por algo mais interessante. 


Cumps.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2010 às 14:42)

Por aqui o cenário é este..









Temperatura: 29.2ºC e Humidade: 55%


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 14:45)

Já ouvi trovões distantes aqui em Bragança apesar do satelite não indicar nenhuma formação muito desenvolvido nesta zona

A tarde Promete


----------



## cm3pt (26 Jun 2010 às 14:53)

frederico disse:


> Caíram 28 mm numa hora em Vila Real



Bom e preciso ter azar. Logo agora que estou no litoral e que as tempestades chegam  bem pode ser que as veja para a semana

seja como for vor por a imagem de ontem sobreposta com o Google Earth (como tem sido habito). Espero que o pessoal goste (enquanto n tiver camara fotografica melhor que a do Iphone que e meio pobre, n posso tirar fotos de jeito).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 15:29)

Ainda é bastante cedo, mas ao que parece já ocorreram bastantes descargas nas últimas horas.


----------



## dahon (26 Jun 2010 às 15:31)

cm3pt disse:


>



Ontem não estive em Viseu por azar tive que ir a Coimbra, mas pelo que vejo nesta imagem parece que as células apanharam a A24 em Viseu rumo ao norte, à que aproveitar agora que não se paga portagem.

Neste momento os trovões já se fazem ouvir espero que se aproximem mais para os ouvir melhor


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2010 às 16:10)

cheguei agora da figueira, onde o tempo estava amuado, com vento fraco e neblina que vinha do mar... mas um sol muito quente

quando cheguei a souselas, ate me brilharam os olhos ao ver tantas torres 
e bem altas aqui para cima... 

neste momento o ceu esta limpo aqui mas com algumas celulas ja bem desenvolvidas, 
vamos ver se alguma vem para ca! estou com 29.4ºc


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 16:24)

Por aqui morreu aquilo que se formou, excepto a Este, que se desenvolve como se não houvesse amanhã.

Acho que não vou ser contemplado hoje...


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 16:28)

Ontem na região de Bragança

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/OkykeIPIBfQA24Zcc97G"]Forte temporal ao final do dia ontem em BraganÃ§a  - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2010 às 16:31)

por estes lados tabem esta a passar tudo ao lado  
ja que elas nao vem ate mim, vou eu ate elas  
vou para gouveia, volto a postar amanha, ja que la nao tenho net... 
por aqui esta o ceu limpo e com os mesmos 29.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 16:34)

AnDré disse:


> *Pedro*, é o link directo que deves copiar e não o da barra de endereços:
> http://img8.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img8/4877/pedrohn.jpg&via=mupload
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado, André.

------------------------
Denotam-se muito bem três centros convectivos:


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2010 às 16:45)

Há algumas horas atrás.





Agora.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jun 2010 às 17:13)

Trovoada no Sarzedo, mas com pouca precipitação até ao momento, registando-se uma temperatura de 26ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 17:33)

Céu parcialmente nublado, com nebulosidade a vir de Este e Oeste.

Apesar das nuvens magníficas que vi, a tarde está, até agora, a ser uma desilusão total.


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Jun 2010 às 17:51)

neste momento muita chuva e alguma trovoada


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2010 às 18:07)

Já choviscou ao início da tarde, embora muito pouco (nem deu para molhar a estrada). Neste momento, por aqui algum Sol por entre muitas nuvens, o céu está como que "embassiado" por nuvens médias e altas,maioritariamente estratificadas e com um ou outro cumulonimbo à mistura. Ontem havia maior instabilidade que hoje por cá, embora ainda possa desenvolver-se alguma coisa..


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2010 às 18:16)

Por Bragança, onde me encontro para comemorar os 50 anos de ordenação do Padre Sobrinho, ainda não chove, se bem que a oeste o céu está escuro.

  No início da tarde, era este o panorama sobre a Sanabria:


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Jun 2010 às 18:17)

e agora acaba de cair o maior dilúvio de que tenho memória. acho que não me lembro de cair tanta chuva num curto espaço de tempo, o meu quintal transformou-se numa piscina em poucos minutos.
caíram também dois ou três raios mesmo aqui ao lado motivo pelo qual desliguei a internet por alguns momentos.
pena não ter uma câmara de filmar porque dava um bonito espectáculo.
neste momento segue a chuva mas de forma mais moderada e a trovoada já quase não se ouve


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 18:24)

tiaguh7 disse:


> e agora acaba de cair o maior dilúvio de que tenho memória. acho que não me lembro de cair tanta chuva num curto espaço de tempo, o meu quintal transformou-se numa piscina em poucos minutos.
> caíram também dois ou três raios mesmo aqui ao lado motivo pelo qual desliguei a internet por alguns momentos.
> pena não ter uma câmara de filmar porque dava um bonito espectáculo.
> neste momento segue a chuva mas de forma mais moderada e a trovoada já quase não se ouve



As células de trovoada que passaram por Mirandela continuam a evoluir para Norte, penso que chegarão aqui a Bragança ou Vinhais daqui a pouco.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, do nado sul/Sudoeste aproximam-se nuvens bem escuras


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

Veterano disse:


>



A Sanábria estava explosiva


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Jun 2010 às 18:32)

MSantos disse:


> As células de trovoada que passaram por Mirandela continuam a evoluir para Norte, penso que chegarão aqui a Bragança ou Vinhais daqui a pouco.
> 
> Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, do nado sul/Sudoeste aproximam-se nuvens bem escuras



se as células que passaram por aqui chegarem aí com a mesma intensidade, os brigantinos que comecem já a preparar as câmaras de filmar porque dará um espectáculo fenomenal. 
depois do temporal ficou um cheiro muito característico...


----------



## vifra (26 Jun 2010 às 18:33)

AnDré disse:


> Pois é *vifra*, a tua webcam continua sem actualizar. A região já é tramada quando há trovoadas.
> Boa sorte para a resolução do problema.



André, o problema é que só para Agosto é que lá vou. E o mais natural é a camera ter queimado, o que quer dizer que vai levar tempo a ficar novamente activa. 
Tenho é que atacar o problema na fonte. Já que não posso acabar com as trovoadas, vou ter que colocar equipamento de protecção, senão não venço a trocar cameras.

Um abraço


----------



## Mago (26 Jun 2010 às 18:41)

33mm de chuva em forma de trovoada, muitos relâmpagos e descargas...uma delas caiu a umas dezenas de metros de pessoas que ate ficaram meias surdas durante uns minutos.

temperatura quente, abafada....


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 18:53)

Boas fotos pessoal mas não chegam face há aquilo que se está a passar


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2010 às 18:56)

A temperatura já começou a cair.... *23,6ºC* por agora.

Ontem, no inicio do aguaceiro, caiu 10ºC em 20 minutos...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 19:55)

Resumo da tarde: uns pingos, trovoes 2ou 3. Relâmpagos?Nem vê-los.

Ou seja,_ boring..._

E é vê-las a passar:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fil (26 Jun 2010 às 20:09)

Vince disse:


> Ontem na região de Bragança
> 
> Forte temporal ao final do dia ontem em BraganÃ§a  - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos



Essa zona fica perto da estação meteorológica onde caíram mais de 40 mm, já aqui no meu bairro registei apenas 6,1 mm e a precipitação intensa durou nem 10 minutos... 

Deve ter sido mais ou menos por esta hora:





Neste momento está um céu decepcionante, a temperatura é de 21,4ºC. Mínima de 14,9ºC e máxima de 25,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2010 às 20:28)

tiaguh7 disse:


> e agora acaba de cair o maior dilúvio de que tenho memória. acho que não me lembro de cair tanta chuva num curto espaço de tempo, o meu quintal transformou-se numa piscina em poucos minutos.
> caíram também dois ou três raios mesmo aqui ao lado motivo pelo qual desliguei a internet por alguns momentos.
> pena não ter uma câmara de filmar porque dava um bonito espectáculo.
> neste momento segue a chuva mas de forma mais moderada e a trovoada já quase não se ouve



Não sei a que distância moras do aerodromo, mas a estação de lá contabilizou 27mm desde as 0h de hoje.
Este mês já vai com 67mm.

-------------------

Excelente *Fil*! Uma espessa cortina de chuva a justificar os estragos causados.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2010 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> Essa zona fica perto da estação meteorológica onde caíram mais de 40 mm, já aqui no meu bairro registei apenas 6,1 mm e a precipitação intensa durou nem 10 minutos...
> 
> Deve ter sido mais ou menos por esta hora:
> 
> ...



Quem me dera ter tido algo assim, já nem pedia que me caísse em cima, apesar ver isso já me alegrava, mas enfim, uma tarde para esquecer.


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Jun 2010 às 21:53)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei a que distância moras do aerodromo, mas a estação de lá contabilizou 27mm desde as 0h de hoje.
> Este mês já vai com 67mm.
> 
> -------------------
> ...



não sei precisar mas acho que a minha casa dista uns 12km do aeródromo e para esses lados o céu estava muito aberto, nada que se comparasse com o céu carregado que estava mesmo por cima de minha casa. acreditem em mim, nunca vi nada assim


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 22:05)

Impressionante esse núcleo de precipitação Fil.


O filme da tarde, com pormenores interessantes, por exemplo no centro a verem-se bem alguns _outflow boundaries_ (frente de rajada) a evoluírem para SW, a fazerem disparar por exemplo a célula de Abrantes, e mais a sul a não conseguirem nada por falta de outros ingredientes.

(clicar)




*
DEA*
Positivas: 182		
Negativas:	2788
Total: 2970		





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## Iceberg (26 Jun 2010 às 23:07)

Estes episódios convectivos de Verão em Trás-os-Montes (e eu felizmente já presenciei muitos) são, na minha opinião, dos mais excitantes fenómenos atmosféricos do nosso país, com aquele calor abafado, as «torres» a desenvolverem-se no céu a leste e Sul, o escurecer ao final da tarde, o som dos trovões a interromper a calmaria do planalto mirandês, e por fim (quando a coisa corre bem ) a tormenta a descarregar mesmo em cima de nós, tão depressa turbulenta como logo após tão calma a noite ... e depois na manhã seguinte, o cheiro da terra renovada pela torrente da véspera ... à espera de novos desenvolvimentos verticais !

E como estes dias têm sido tão ricos por aquelas fantásticas terras transmontanas ... mas desta vez sem a minha presença ... nem sempre coincide ... fica para a próxima !


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

*19ºC*


A chuva que tanto desejávamos não apareceu... extremos dia: *14,8ºC  28,9ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jun 2010 às 03:19)

tiaguh7 disse:


> não sei precisar mas acho que a minha casa dista uns 12km do aeródromo e para esses lados o céu estava muito aberto, nada que se comparasse com o céu carregado que estava mesmo por cima de minha casa. acreditem em mim, nunca vi nada assim...



Eu acredito em ti, sim senhor  e também vivi uns 30 minutos loucos.
Tenho familiares em Macedo e resolvi a pretexto das festas de S.Pedro que hoje se iniciaram com a Mariza , uma incursão a Trás-os-Montes e saí do Porto
às 16 horas.
Até Vila Real , umas boas vistas para leste de cumulonimbos vigorosos.
Depois, entre V.Real e Mirandela o cenário foi majestosamente dantesco:
-Céu completamente negro , chuva diluviana, alguma saraiva e alguns relâmpagos.A trovoada não foi muito intensa; o que impressionou mais foi mesmo
a chuva torrencial. Aí a 25 Km de Mirandela por volta das 17,45 todos os carros encostavam à margem dado a impossibilidade de seguir em frente devido à visibilidade praticamente nula.
Impressionante.Claro que tenho fotos mas , distraído como sou
deixei o cabo em casa.
Muito poucas vezes na minha já provecta idade assisti a um aguaceiro tão intenso.
E amanhã ( hoje),cá estarei  mais perto deste mundo diferente ,
longe , bem longe das calmarias dos litorais...


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jun 2010 às 07:59)

Nuvens altas, e algum nevoeiro/neblina.

Temperatura: 16.2ºC e Humidade: 97%

Mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 14:36)

Céu a encobrir, com uma enorme célula e ESte.


----------



## flavioc (27 Jun 2010 às 14:37)

Nuvens de trovoada





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2010 às 14:39)

Boa tarde

Muitos nuvens a desenvolverem-se aqui pelo Nordeste, veremos se hoje temos alguma coisa

Ontem a tarde foi uma desilusão as células que se formarm no Sil do distrito não chegaram a Bragança

Por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e estão cerca 26ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2010 às 14:57)

25,0ºC e o céu cada vez mais nublado.











Um pouco mais a leste daqui já chove.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 14:59)

flavioc disse:


> Nuvens de trovoada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



São a Este ou a Oeste?


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2010 às 15:03)

Já está a trovejar e também já caem algumas gotas.


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2010 às 15:13)

Boas. por Viseu o céu prometedor só espero que não aconteça como ontem, passou tudo ao lado.











Estes fios é que estão mal, ainda sou um bocado noob na arte de fotografar.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jun 2010 às 15:15)

Por aqui ainda pinga e troveja... mas não é demasiado forte...

Entretanto a temperatura já caiu 8ºC desde que começou a chover...


*22,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 15:15)

Está mais próximo que ontem, mas não lanço os foguetes antes da festa.

Noroeste:





Este:




Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## flavioc (27 Jun 2010 às 15:35)

Pedro disse:


> São a Este ou a Oeste?



Noroeste


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2010 às 15:37)

Temos trovoada em Bragança segundo o satelite parece que ainda se está a desenvolver, esperemos que sim

Estão também a cair uns pingos mas para já é coisa pouca...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 15:39)

Já se ouve algo...


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2010 às 15:46)

23,9ºC e segue a trovoada, mas sem chuva por aqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jun 2010 às 15:49)

Por aqui o cenário é este...





Temperatura: 30.2ºC e Humidade: 51%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 15:52)

Que sortudos que vocês são, mandem alguma cá para baixo.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 15:59)

Cada vez mais bigornas e uma cortina de chuva, fotos a Noroeste e Este, respectivamente:


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2010 às 16:05)

Por aqui já se vão ouvindo alguns trovões mas ainda fraquinhos mas o céu está a ficar negro mesmo por cima de onde me encontro. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2010 às 16:05)

Bela foto Pedro

Aqui por Bragança vai continuando a trovoada, vão caindo também uns pingos grossos dispersos


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2010 às 16:19)

O vento está a intensificar e o céu está a ficar muito negro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Peço desculpa pelos fios mas eles estão por todo lado.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 16:27)

Vento cada vez mais forte, deve andar na casa dos 25 a 30km/h por vezes aqui a sul da cidade.

A célula causadora:


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 17:09)

A estação do IM de Montalegre, registou 26.9mm na hora entre as 15 e as 16h.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 17:34)

Há coisa de 45min e agora a Este:











Trovoada ao longe mas em aproximação e vento moderado com rajadas de Noroeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2010 às 17:45)

Boas tardes .

Depois de uma manhã e pricípio de tarde quente ,de inicio com o céu limpo mas com aumento das nuvens com o passar do tempo ...

Neste momento já não há sol e já começou o rebimbar dos tambores ,por enquanto ainda ao longe,mas olhando em volta estou cercado de muitas nuvens que prometem,agora basta esperar ,actual 28.9ºC com algum vento.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 17:52)

Dia semelhante ao 21 de Abril, com trovoada vinda de Este.

Está quase,quase.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 18:21)

Levantou-se um vento, que fez passar os dados de 0.7km/h a 21km/h de rajada.

edit(18:28) - trovoada perto, vou ter que sair.


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2010 às 18:46)

Bem que grande estoiro até estremeceu a casa. 

Isto tá a ficar agreste.


----------



## coolmen (27 Jun 2010 às 18:52)

tens razão tambem o ouvi foi muito grande


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2010 às 19:25)

Pra já a situação acalmou já não se ouvem trovões.

Já agora acabei de tirar esta foto. Serão mammatus ou nem por isso?


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 19:29)

Parece-me que sim ...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 19:46)

dahon disse:


> Pra já a situação acalmou já não se ouvem trovões.
> 
> Já agora acabei de tirar esta foto. Serão mammatus ou nem por isso?



Mais uma grandíssima desilusão, tudo ao lado.... 

O que valeu foram, essas mammatus e os trovões fortes.


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 20:01)

Trovoadapower disse:


> bem parece que aqui em Setubal nao houve espectáculo...dia quente com uma máxima por volta dos 33ºc e vento fraco a moderado...
> 
> alguem me sabe dizer se o espectáculo foi adiado para os proximos dias ou se foi mesmo cancelado ?



Vê as previsões do Cape/Li em:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Menu cinzento: Cape/Li está na 3ª coluna- 3ª linha


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2010 às 20:09)

desculpem o post em cima..enganei me no sessão :S


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2010 às 21:18)

Boas,por aqui a sul vêm de lá uma escuridão da estramadura espalhona e muitos trovôes,desta vez acho que vou levar com ela ,com 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2010 às 21:32)

Neste momento muito vento com rajadas  de S/SW a coisa está aproximar-se ,actual 24.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2010 às 21:35)

boas 

por gouveia foi contemplado, como veem nas fotos... tambem fiz um video de 5 minutos, que vou tentar por tambem aqui... 

esteve calor, mas depois da trovoada o abiente ficou mais fresco... 

aqui em santa comba esta abafado, segundo familiares, nao se passou nada de mais, mas a temperatura andou alta... 
a minima de santa comba foi de 17.8ºC e a maxima de 31.1ºC 
actualmente estao 25.1





esta senhora apareceu por volta da 13h, ouvia-se a 
trovoada, mas foi em direcção a celorico da beira






esta foi as 17h bateu em cheio


----------



## Teles (27 Jun 2010 às 21:44)

Umas fotos nocturnas de raios eheh


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 22:00)

Uma desilusão até agora.Esperemos que o monstro que vem na zona de C.B. venha nesta direcção, até porque se tomar o caminho que leva e se manter viva, é em cheio.

Nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Actuais 21.6ºC e 66%HR.


Deposito confiança total nesta noite...


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2010 às 22:26)

afinal o video ficou sem qualidade no youtube, mas ponho-o aqui 
na mesma, 
esta foi gravada as 17.30 depois dela ter passado por cima da casa
deitando o quadro da luz abaixo uma data de veses... 

ficam em destaque o tenue raio no minuto 1.08 e um fixe no minuto 
2.37


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2010 às 23:32)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, com o ceu a ficar nublado por uma bruma que desfoca o luar... 
continuo co~m uma temperatura elevada, sigo com 22.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2010 às 07:57)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Temperatura: 18.6ºC e Humidade: 86%


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 08:09)

bom dia

por aqui amanheceu com neblina sobre a o rio que ja se dissipou 
deixando o ceu limpo... 
mas ja sigo com 25.5ºC sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2010 às 12:34)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,actual 29.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

Vão-se desenvolvendo algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 28.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2010 às 14:03)

Céu limpo mas não por muito mais tempo. Há convecção a desenvolver-se em torno da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Por aqui já com algumas nuvens,com menos quantidade  hoje,o ambiente está a ficar ,actual 30.9ºC.



Temperaturas do fim de semana...

Dia 26   19.3ºC / 32.0C.
Dia 27    20.2ºC / 33.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2010 às 14:35)

Céu já muito escuro a Oeste e Sul, a ver se isto hoje cá vem em cheio, até porque hoje vem mais cedo.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2010 às 15:10)

Uma célula a passar perto, a Oeste, negro o céu par as zonas de Vouzela.

edit(15:19h) - já se ouve o som, ainda que abafado dos trovões.

UI.....


----------



## tiaguh7 (28 Jun 2010 às 15:33)

alguém sabe o que se passa com a estação meteorológica de Mirandela??? há dois dias que não apresenta valores... terá sido danificada pelo do temporal de sábado?


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2010 às 15:38)

Há alguns minutos fotagrafei esta bela bigorna que está a crescer a Norte de Bragança








Veremos se temos trovoada lá mais para o final da tarde


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2010 às 16:19)

Por cá a célula ainda em desenvolvimento passou a Oeste de Santos Êvos, onde estou, mas acho que roçou Vila Chã de Sá.À noite logo se vê se sim ou se não.

O vento aumentou de velocidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 16:45)

boas
por aqui o dia tem estado com ceu nublado por nuvens convectivas, 

neste momento esta a passar uma bigorna de uma celula que esta a norte daqui, esta a largar um aguaceiro moderado... 

a minima de hoje e de 18.8ºC e a maxima de 32.4ºC 
actualmente aida o aguaceiro se faz sentir, mas sem trovoada 
 estao 24.5ºC descida abrupta durante o aguaceiro...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2010 às 16:49)

tiaguh7 disse:


> alguém sabe o que se passa com a estação meteorológica de Mirandela??? há dois dias que não apresenta valores... terá sido danificada pelo do temporal de sábado?



Infelizmente não é só a EMA de Mirandela que tem andado off. A de Lamas de Mouro já não transmite dados há uma série de dias. E até deve andar com dados de precipitação interessantes nos últimos dias, visto que a Portelinha (estação do INAG a 2,5Km de Lamas de Mouro), contar com 115,6mm este mês.

Perto de ti tens a tal estação do aerodromo de Mirandela, cujos dados de precipitação aparentam estar correctos, mas a temperatura encontra-se inflacionada. Provavelmente falta protecção no sensor da temperatura que tem registado temperaturas demasiado altas.

http://meteo.aeroclubemirandela.pt/


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 17:01)

este e o senario que vejo de minha casa, na nossa serra da estrela: 





esta boneca esta nos lados de seia - oliveira do hospital - 
vejo seia da minha casa... mas estas mimosas ja me tapam a vista 
tenho que tratar delas 





ja esta deve estar nos lados de celorico da beira ou guarda 
nao tenho a certesa, ja que é ampliada


ja nao chove por aqui, e a temperatura voltou a subir
sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 17:13)

a temperatura vai subindo muito rapidamente, ja estou com 26.5ºC e muita humidade, esta um ambiente muito muito abafado


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2010 às 17:17)

Por Santos Êvos, passou ao lado, mas em Vila Chã de Sá é capaz de ter chovido e bem...

vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 17:40)

ricardop120 disse:


> a temperatura vai subindo muito rapidamente, ja estou com 26.5ºC e muita humidade, esta um ambiente muito muito abafado



Pelo que sei, ontem para os lados da Povoa de Cervães -aldeia que pertence a Mangualde mas faz mesmo fronteira com Gouveia e com o Mondego, esteve um autentico dia de trovoada no seu topo...tenho pena de lá não estar por estes dias, principalmente porque os incêndios já andaram a fazer estragos...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pelo que sei, ontem para os lados da Povoa de Cervães -aldeia que pertence a Mangualde mas faz mesmo fronteira com Gouveia e com o Mondego, esteve um autentico dia de trovoada no seu topo...tenho pena de lá não estar por estes dias, principalmente porque os incêndios já andaram a fazer estragos...



Sei onde fica , realmente estava mesmo muito escuro para esses lados, havia muita actividade por volta das 17.30h, ela estava entre Vila Chã (seia) 
e estendia-se ate ao Arcozelo da Serra... 
por gouveia so passou de raspão, mas fez muito barulho


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 19:09)

por santa comba, depois do pequenao aguaceiro, a humidade ja baixou, ja se esta melhor na rua, mas a temperatura subiu para os 27.8ºC que é a actual no momento... esta pouco nublado, sem vento...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2010 às 19:54)

Céu quase limpo, e de regresso a Vila Chã, sei que choveu, mas não chegou a acumular, porque apesar de não haver precipitação acumulada, a humidade reflecte essa ocorrência: 55% para 28ºC.

Vento fraco aqui, não tendo passado dos 14.4km/h de rajada.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 21:37)

ricardop120 disse:


> Sei onde fica , realmente estava mesmo muito escuro para esses lados, havia muita actividade por volta das 17.30h, ela estava entre Vila Chã (seia)
> e estendia-se ate ao Arcozelo da Serra...
> por gouveia so passou de raspão, mas fez muito barulho




Embora só de vez em quando passe por lá, principalmente nas férias e quando tenho folgas consecutivas, sigo sempre com interesse o que lá se passa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2010 às 21:57)

Boas noites.

A tarde ainda foi de muitas nuvens com algumas formações bem jeitosas ,mas não derivou em nada pelos menos aqui....


Neste momento já céu limpo e ainda com ambiente ,actual 26.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.4ºC / 33.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jun 2010 às 22:17)

Por aqui não choveu, mas a noite apresenta-se fresquinha!

*22,1ºC*


Os extremos do dia foram: *13,9ºC  31,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2010 às 23:11)

Tudo calmo,com a lua a narcer no horizonte ,a noite ainda quente com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 23:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora só de vez em quando passe por lá, principalmente nas férias e quando tenho folgas consecutivas, sigo sempre com interesse o que lá se passa




eu aqui em santa comba onde vivo tenho vista previligiada para a serra  
moro numa zona alta e vislubro do meu predio oliveira do hospital, seia e gouveia... nao vejo mas sei + ou - geograficamente onde fica nelas e mangualde... 

tambem com a malta que la tenho, sei mais ou menos o que se passa por lá, 
e pena nao haver malta que la esteja e que participe no forum... 
pois tenho la famelga mas nao ligam a meteorologia...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2010 às 23:17)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento nem nuvens, 
estou com 23.0ºC, esta uma noite para a


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 23:25)

Segundo algumas da previsões, o dia de amanhã poderá ser animado...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2010 às 09:39)

Noite amena, com mínima que não deve ter caído dos 16ºC, visto que esta manhã que acorda solarenga já vai dando um calor daqueles que se eu não soubesse que não era possível, cheirava a trovoadas.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2010 às 10:55)

Continua o céu limpo com tempo quente e um pouco ventoso.


----------



## Z13 (29 Jun 2010 às 11:22)

*26ºC* e céu limpo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo pela cidade e já o aumento das nuvens a W...

O ambiente da noite já se vai notando mais quente ,a esta hora já nem digo nada ,com 31.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2010 às 14:01)

Céu com mais nuvens e vento fraco,actual 33.0ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2010 às 17:34)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Calor...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2010 às 19:08)

Boas tardes .

Tarde muito quente e com muitas nuvens...

Neste momento mais limpo o céu e vento fraco,actual 32.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Jun 2010 às 21:53)

Tivemos um dos dias mais quentes do ano por aqui...

A temperatura variou entre os *15,9ºC  31,9ºC*

Neste momento ainda *23,3ºC* e* 36%* de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2010 às 22:39)

boas

por estes lados o dia cegou com ceu limpo, e sem vento... 
durante a tarde o ceu ficou temporariamente nublado... 
a minima foi de 19.1ºC e uma maxima de 31.9ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento, e ainda quente com 23.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2010 às 22:48)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 26.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.4ºC / 34.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (29 Jun 2010 às 22:58)

Aqui tenho 21,3ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco de SW. Mínima de 17,3ºC e máxima de 28,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

continua tudo calmo, com uma temperatura de 21.4ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2010 às 01:44)

Ainda de anteontem (2ªfeira):



> *Granizo destrói culturas no Centro do país*
> Vários hectares de culturas ficaram completamente destruídos na Sertã. Ao final da tarde de segunda feira, o granizo dizimou a produção da região.
> 
> VÍDEO
> http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Grani....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=356317&tm=8





> *SERTÃ/Verdelhos – Tempestade destruiu todas as plantações*
> A tempestade que caiu ontem na localidade de Verdelhos, no concelho da Sertã, destruiu toda a produção agrícola. Os cerca de 2 hectares de cultivo de Palmira Ferreira não têm recuperação possível. A chuva, o granizo e o vento derrubaram uvas, azeitona e fruta, partiram milho e tomateiros, arrancaram feijão e alface e demais produção do ano. A proprietária confessa que em 70 anos de existência nunca assistiu a “tamanha desgraça” adiantando que “nem nos incêndios de 2003 o prejuízo foi tão grande”, não encontrando explicação para o sucedido.
> A situação é complicada e toda a aldeia se queixa do mesmo. “Não ficamos com uma folha direita. O agricultor de subsistência aqui ficou sem nada”, desabafou Palmira Ferreira que ia recolher à vinha algum do seu sustento na medida em que vendia alguma da produção. “A tempestade cortou os bagos de uva e os que ficaram vão-se encher de bolor. A azeitona caiu toda para o chão e ficamos sem sementes para o próximo ano”, descreve ainda.
> Bastou meia hora de tempestade para que “o suor de tantos dias de trabalho tivesse sido em vão”, terminou
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2010 às 03:19)

Há lá mais coisa localizada que esta? Mais extremo imprevisto que este?
( quase) tudo à volta era  estabilidade . Antes e depois.
Foi um "ai que mal soa" , um "sopro suave" na  reposição do equilíbrio, daquele lugar ?
O que quer que tenha sido , 
é  desta excepcionalidade, desta  janela aberta ao extremo, que as  nossas paixões se alimentam....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 12:29)

Boas tardes .

Isto hoje,está abrasador ...

Céu limpo com algumas nuvens a crescer em volta da cidade,actual 32.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 14:08)

Por aqui as nuvens já vão em maioria ,fazendo alguma sombra,actual 33.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jun 2010 às 16:48)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, mas não parecem prometedoras...


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jun 2010 às 17:15)

36.7ºC ás 15h, máxima do ano
algumas nuvens neste momento


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jun 2010 às 18:09)

Céu muito nublado.Caem uns pingos neste momento.. Mas sem grandes ameaças.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 18:27)

Boas tardes .

Neste momento muita trovoada pela cidade com o vento moderado,mas ainda só deu uns pingos,actual 30.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2010 às 20:32)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com ceu limpo e aumentendo temporariamente a neblusidade... o vento esteve ausente durante todo o dia... 
hoje foi mais quente com uma minima de 19.0ºC e uma maxima abrasadora de 32.5ºC 

actualmente esta calmo, vislubro umas belas torres do outro lado da serra da estrela... com uma actual de 27.1ºC
desde ha pouco que corre uma brisa bem agradavel...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 22:05)

Boas,ambiente ainda  com 28.0C.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.8ºC / 35.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2010 às 23:04)

por aqui tudo calmo, com uma briza bem agradavel... 
estou com 23.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2010 às 23:08)

Por aqui está visto que a noite vai ser ,só de AC é que me safo esta noite ,actual 26.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jun 2010 às 23:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui está visto que a noite vai ser ,só de AC é que me safo esta noite ,actual 26.6ºC.



AC em casa? Sorte a tua!  Na minha casa ainda estão 28.5C interiores. O meu AC é tipo janelas abertas, tomar um duche e depois tentar adormecer antes de secar! :-)
No Inverno, também não estou melhor servido, cheguei este ano a ter 7.2C no interior de casa!

Ps: existirá alguma classificação para temperaturas mínimas superiores a 30C? Imagino que devam ser tropicais à mesma..


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

boa noite. Por oliveira do hospital maxima de 35c. Tarde marcada pelos cumulus congestus a SE entre o Açor e a Estrela. Neste momento 26c.


----------

